# ماهي اضاءه led ؟



## Imperial (21 سبتمبر 2012)

LED=Light emitting Diode
بالعربي الثناي الضوئي
هي قطعه تضيء موجوده في كل الأجهزة الإلكترونيه تقريبا
اقرب حاجه المواس الضوئي
لو ترفع الماوس بتحصل إضاءه حمره هذا هو LED

طبعا مؤخرا استخدم LED في كثير من الأماكن
و تطور الـ LED ليكون بديل للمصباح العادي
حيث يوفر الكثير من الطاقه الكهربائيه و لا يشع حراراه

و يتخدم ايضا في الديكور
مثل LED Robe
و هو حبل توضع كميات كبيره من LED
ليعطي ضوء متناسق على حسب طول الحبل
و يستخدم في ديكورات الجبس

و يتميز LED بطول العمر
ممكن ان يعمر اكثر من 15 سنه
​


----------



## عاهد/ابوعمر (21 سبتمبر 2012)

وهو من اكثر اللمبات جماليا ومن اكثرها توفير واقتصاد للكهرباء وله تصاميم كثيرة .


----------



## Imperial (24 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووور اخي الكريم على هذه الإضافة


----------



## فقيه العرب (2 أكتوبر 2012)

هي لمبات حديثه لا تحتاج الى طاقه كبير وهي توفر استخدام كهرباء


----------



## renewable energy (15 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد


----------

